# Fish Club Auction



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all,
I wasn't sure if this belonged in this section or under announcements... but I figure somebody can move it if needed.

The Boston Aquarium Society will be holding their Annual Auction on Sunday November 2nd in Dedham, MA.
This is a great chance to buy (or sell) fish, plants, and supplies - there are alot of people breeding cool fish in the area, so its a great chance to buy apistos, killies, discus, rift lake fishes, high quality guppies, etc.
Lot check-in will be from 10am-noon and the auction will start at noon. It usually runs til about 5 or 6 pm.

There is no bidding fee or admittance fee. Sellers get a 60% split. There will be food for sale (burgers, chowda, soda, etc) and there are ATM's nearby.

For directions, more details, and complete rules check out www.bostonaquariumsociety.org 

Thanks !


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

November 2nd, in Dedham? What is the parking situation like, and how do we enter something in for the auction?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Parking hasn't been a problem - Like most VFW's, they have quite a bit of space.

As for bringing item(s) - bag them up like you would prefer a store did (2/3 air, 1/3 water) in a properly sized bag - they'll be in there a while, so don't overcrowd them.
We ask that all fish are double bagged.
Its also helpful if you mark the bag with info including:
* fish type (species, common name, or both if known, all help)
* number of fishes
* any other pertinent info (ie "breeding pair", "reverse trio" etc)
(mailing labels work well, as do blunt-tip magic markers )
The more info that is on the bag, the easier it is for the auctioneer to "sell" the fish -- I've seen "_established breeding trio, 1m2f_ " outsell "_ummm well there's three fish in the bag, we're not sure of the sexes or if they're mature yet_" just about every time 

I'll be the big red guy overseeing the computer systems and general flow of the day - if you get a chance, say "hi" - I promise I'm not half as flustered, crazed, and busy as I tend to look during the auction !


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

<bump>
:mrgreen:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

if i have the day off, me and my girlfriend will be in attendence. Any details on what have been sold and approximate prices in the past? feel free to e-mail me

[email protected]


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Justin,
It was great to meet you !
Nice score on those synos - what did they cost ? Did you buy anything else ?

I wasn't planning on buying anything - I need to re-organize my fishroom - but I ended up with a grindal worm starter culture for $10, a trio of baby leluiepi for $2 :mrgreen: and about 40 lbs of dolomite for $6 

Before you got there, a few nice bichirs sold - one small albino and one 8" standard palmas - both went cheap.

we had a pretty good turnout, but not as many lots as we usually have - we had more buyers than usual but less people selling. Because of that, prices were a bit higher than last year (but still cheaper than retail).
A few really good steals - lighting, pumps, filters, etc.

If you get a chance, check out one of our monthly meetings, they're alot of fun.


----------

